# Year Round Hunting/Fishing lease 4 guns.



## Fuzzy Bear (Apr 17, 2006)

8100 acre lease in Calhoun County. The lease is south of fm 2143 and between Keller Bay and Cox Bay. Water fowl,dove, quail, deer and lots of hogs. Their is 15 miles of shoreline and marsh. Electric and water. 
I have been leasing the property for 17 years.

If interested send a PM.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

it's not the Maude B. Traylor Ranch by chance?


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

another pm sent


----------



## Sanman (Aug 6, 2007)

*Calhoun County lease*

I am very interested. We have a place in Magnolia beach. please let me know


----------



## Cardiff (Aug 10, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

i was on that lease for 7 years. very few and small deer, ok duck hunting, a few doves hear an there, good amt. of quail, lots of pigs, great wadefishing!! 

beware....the place does have a poacher problem or at least it did when i was on there. too many oilfield people coming in and out.


----------



## L.T.K.56 (Nov 2, 2006)

how much?


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

gcg3136 said:


> i was on that lease for 7 years. very few and small deer, ok duck hunting, a few doves hear an there, good amt. of quail, lots of pigs, great wadefishing!!
> 
> beware....the place does have a poacher problem or at least it did when i was on there. too many oilfield people coming in and out.


I too was on this same lease for 10 years and saw the destruction of the deer herd because of VERY POOR game managment. Although, I did shoot hella ducks off the marsh and had some great wades off the point. Still have a couple buddies on the lease and they've told me several times lately that the poaching is still going on, the ruff-necks and locals have their run of the place.........


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I was on for 6 months.. did not realize 30 people on the lease, including a few that I are hard to get along with, great in the summer when no one is there.. Cost me 4k on an RV I lost money on plus 2k in other expenses. I do not recommend, great fishing, poor hunting.. (Good teal) and a LOT of people.. but if it is what you are looking for, go for it! there are a few GREAT people on the lease, a few bad eggs ruined it for me, plus lack of deer.. and costly you may only get a small tract to hunt.. Ask captn C his dad runs it, and he seems to enjoy it, he may can tell you more about it.. A Great fishing lease, not so great on hunting


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, 6k, and it was a good fishing lease. That is alot of money to learn the hard way, sorry to hear it. You could have gone on over a dozen guided fishing trips for that, or paid for half of a nice used flats boat. But if it was a nice place to be, good people and good fun then there isn't a price to put on that, but sounds like it was being abused, and wasn't that place, too bad.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

very interested, send me a line @ [email protected] thks...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I try to stay out of all the politics on the lease, but there were some unsual circumstances surround being on the lease for only 6 months. My dad taught me if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all! AND that will be my final word on that.

Many of the members have been on the lease since day one.

I will say it is not a great deer only lease. If that is all you're after you will be disappointed. It has a very good hog population and I think we have the poaching issue under control. It was pretty bad at one time, total acreage is over 8k so it took a while to gain control over the local poachers and the ones we've leased to. One of the groups we leased to raped their side and we have not taken many more than 30 deer off the property in a season trying to recover from the problem we had.

The hog hunting is very good and there are a few turkey that show up once a while in the spring. The waterfowl and fishing is pretty good to very good depending on the time of year.

How many hunting lease can you see pics like this:


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Any Geese? 2wd accessible?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The geese roost on the marsh areas. There is one marsh on each side. One at the mouth of Keller Creek and one at Cox Creek. You can get to most of the lease on the main roads and pretty close to the marsh areas too. Once you get off the main roads it is pretty soupy when it's wet. The main roads are all weather.

You can get to the marsh areas in 2WD.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sounds like a great all around place to be out in the outdoors. You gotta love the variety of opportunities. Im thinking on it. I need another lease like a whole in the head but I do want a place to blast some sky-carp.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

We normally have a bunch of Sandhill Cranes shot every year, but there were not as many as we've seen in past years. The ones that were there went to a large burn area in the middle of the lease and not to the north like they normally do. So noone had much of chance at them this year. I don't mess with the waterfowl so I didn't bother patterning them. I might hunt them once every two or three years...


----------



## ToTuff (Aug 25, 2004)

*lease*

How much?
Any guests?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

PM sent to ToTuff


----------



## crazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

*lease*

pm sent


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Only two spots left!*

Just got call from my father...there are only two spots left on the lease.

Forgot to mention the lease also has a boat ramp to launch shallow draft boats. A couples guys on the lease leave their boats on the lease during the summer to fish the surrounding areas.


----------



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

I believe the lease is $2060.00 year round. You may only shoot 4 pigs depending on herd and one deer per slot and you are only allowed to hung pigs during certain months. At least this is what I was told. Also, no guest for deer or pigs but I believe you can bring a family member to fish or shoot patos


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

K.C. said:


> I believe the lease is $2060.00 year round. You may only shoot 4 pigs depending on herd and one deer per slot and you are only allowed to hung pigs during certain months. At least this is what I was told. Also, no guest for deer or pigs but I believe you can bring a family member to fish or shoot patos


Close, but not totally correct. Your family memebers (wife/dependant childern) hunt off the "slot" quota. $2050 is the price this year and we do limit hog hunting to the winter months so they won't be so nocturnal and because it's easy to leave'm lay if it's to hot to mess with butching duties.

It's not a "let's slaughtem all" lease!

KC,
Thanks for helping with the details.


----------

